

Warrantless cellphone location tracking is illegal, US circuit court rules - jonah
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/11/5801238/warrantless-cellphone-location-tracking-illegal-us-court-rules

======
jonah
The Appellate Court ruling:
[https://www.aclu.org/sites/default/files/assets/q_davis_opin...](https://www.aclu.org/sites/default/files/assets/q_davis_opinion.pdf)

